# Acer Aspire 8930G -> Win7-Leistungsindex: Prozessor 2,x



## LeertasteCCR (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute mal das Notebook von einem Kumpel neu machen wollen.
Habe dabei das ganze System als ein Win7-System neu aufgesetzt (Win7 Prof 64bit) [da wir das über die Uni für lau bekommen]. Treiber gabs auch auf der Acer-Seite zum download. Das Notebook läuft soweit auch gut,
ABER:
Habe mal so aus Interesse den Leistungsindex durchgeführt und dabei bekam ich eine Prozessorwertung von 2,X.
Das kann in meinen Augen einfach nicht stimmen.
Habe auch schon versucht Chipset-Treiber zu finden ... das war gelinde gesagt ...nicht einfach.
Bios-Update geht irgendwie nich, habe die updates von der ACER-Seite versucht.

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann und was ich ausprobiren könnte um das Problem zu beheben?

danke im voraus

Leertaste


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ? ****** auf den Leistungsindex  Einer Freund von mir hat mit seinem alten Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.2 GHZ mehr Punkte als ich mit meinem Athlon II X4 @ 3.6 GHZ. Und trotzdem bin ich 1000x schneller unterwegs in Spielen  Dem Windows-Leistungsindex sollte man keine Beachtung schenken


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2011)

Kann da nur zustimmen der Windows leistungsindex ist totaler Schrott.


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

Windows Leistungsindex ist Müll. Zumal hier das System am schlechtesten oder geringfügigsten Bauteil gemessen wird, was nicht wirklich eine konkrete Aussage trifft bei den unterschiedlichen Anwendungsszenarien, die es gibt


----------



## Shonun (20. Mai 2011)

Ich empfehle  :

Home Everest

Futuremark Produkte


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

Hoppala, hatte ganz übersehen, dass es noch eine Frage dazu gab warum die Prozessorleistung so niedrig angesetzt wird. 

Beim genannten Model scheint es sich nicht um ein aktuelles Model zu handeln. Die Acer Aspire 8930G Serien haben noch nen C2D bspw. P7350 drinne. Das ist ein drei Jahrer alter Mobilprozessor. Sicherlich kein Schlechter, aber auch nicht gerade topaktuell. Da wird der Leistungsindex nicht wirklich ausschlagen. Ein i5-480M mit 2,66GHz kommt bspw. auf c. 5,9 (1 - 7,9).


----------



## Shonun (20. Mai 2011)

Korrektur : i5-480M kommt mit Windows Index : 6.9


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, hab den Gesamtindex, bei dem NB was ich hier grad hab, geschrieben^^


----------

